# Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt ** (Update)



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Updated news...

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5605644.html



> Rockets forward Carl Landry reported improvement in his sore and swollen right knee, but remains questionable to play tonight against the New Jersey Nets, or even to test the knee at the morning shootaround.
> 
> "He's fine," Rockets athletic trainer Keith Jones said. "He's good today. The swelling has gone down a little bit, the pain reduced some. We'll see how it is in the morning when he comes in and have the doctors check him. We'll see what they think. If they want him to go through shootaround, we'll go through shootaround and see from there."
> 
> Landry missed Saturday's game against the New Orleans Hornets, the first game he has missed with an injury in his professional career.


--------------------------------------
Original Post:

Good, but NOT good at the same time. 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5603689.html



> *With surging rookie forward Carl Landry out for tonight’s game against the New Orleans Hornets, the Rockets moved quickly to shore up the thinning ranks of their frontcourt.*
> 
> The Rockets signed former Rice forward and fan favorite Mike Harris, who impressed in training camp this season, to a 10-day contract, *releasing guard Gerald Green to make room on the roster for Harris.* *Landry has developed swelling in his right knee and will be evaluated further. He bruised the knee against Indiana on Wednesday, but played the next night in Dallas with little difficulty.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

More news about Landry



> Bad news for the Rockets on Saturday when it was learned that *forward Carl Landry will miss the next two games*, starting with tonight's contest against the Hornets, due to a knee injury.
> 
> The Rockets are saying Landry "could" be back on Wednesday against the Hawks in Atlanta, but they are doing further evaluations on his knee. Expect more to come out tomorrow.





> Waiving Green was a surprise as we had been hearing that he was doing well in practices, but his attitude may have played a role here. Also, with the loss of Bonzi via trade and now Landry to injury, the Rockets needed a guy who could contribute a few minutes right away.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

I thought we had an open roster spot with green on our roster


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

WTF???? I hope we sign Gerald Green after Harris is done.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

we had one open roster spot.

Justin Williams took that with his 10 day.

In order to sign Harris they had to waive someone. Green was the only one left to waive.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

They should have waived Justin Williams. I was hoping to see Green in our team next season

Mutombo Scola Hayes Novak Harris is enough for the front court.

PS I think Chuck & Novak will team really well in the front court.Because as Novak plays at the perimeter. If Chuck is left open in offense then he should get a few easy layups.

PPS Thank god it is only 2 games.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

Yeah but Landry is one of our scorers down in the paint. This one's gonna be a tough one even with David west out. Any news on how bonzi and james are doing in New orleans?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

That certainly sucks. Oh well. MIKE HARRIS!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

Mike Harris is on the team! Errr.... no more cupcake?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

wow, we released Green already? We wasted a 2nd round pick on him... ah well

Anyway let's hope Landry's injury is not anything serious


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



Yao Mania said:


> wow, we released Green already? We wasted a 2nd round pick on him... ah well
> 
> Anyway let's hope Landry's injury is not anything serious


We might get him back in the offseason.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



Yao Mania said:


> wow, we released Green already? *We wasted a 2nd round pick on him*... ah well
> 
> Anyway let's hope Landry's injury is not anything serious


We still can buy one, like we did with Landry.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



Cornholio said:


> We still can buy one, like we did with Landry.


and hopefully we can find another diamond in the rough


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

did we really give up gerald green, the guy we gave up a 2nd round pick for? all for some 10 day contract. 

****ing stupid if you ask me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

No idea why Williams wasnt bought out. He would have been cheaper.
Plus we had plenty of bigs.
Mutombo Scola Hayes Novak Harris. Plus Battier can slot in at the 4 if needed.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



hroz said:


> No idea why Williams wasnt bought out. He would have been cheaper.
> Plus we had plenty of bigs.
> Mutombo Scola Hayes Novak Harris. Plus Battier can slot in at the 4 if needed.


my guess at why they brought him in is the need for a legitimate centre to play in case deke cant play because guys like scola, novak, hayes and battier just dont have the size to play on guys like TD and shaq, so basically as insurance, still would have preferred jackie butler though


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

We had just signed Williams, that's why we didn't waive him. And Jackie Butler is overweight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

Jackie Butler looks like he's from the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



> WTF???? I hope we sign Gerald Green after Harris is done.


I know, that was the first time Daryl Morey hasn't been forth right. On 610 one morning he said Houston is really interesting in seeing what Gerald can bring to the table and would definitely take a hard look at him during the offseason.

As far as Landry goes, I don't think this is serious. Keeping him out tonight is just a precaution. I hope Harris gets to see some action. Justin Williams will probably play out his 10 days and be gone.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

updated up top.


----------



## Benninsanity (Nov 28, 2006)

when is Landry coming back ??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Benninsanity said:


> when is Landry coming back ??


Bill said he is going to be cleared to practice, so I am assuming day-to-day...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good he will be back soon. I am happy to rest him from the Hawks game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Good he will be back soon. I am happy to rest him from the Hawks game.


I think I am reading into your point that we should be able to win the game without Landry but, I was hoping he could play. I want to see a DUNK FESTIVAL against Atlanta. I want to see Carl break Josh Childress's wrist on the rim when we tries to contest the dunk.

To your point again, I really just want the W!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I think I am reading into your point that we should be able to win the game without Landry but, I was hoping he could play. I want to see a DUNK FESTIVAL against Atlanta. I want to see Carl break Josh Childress's wrist on the rim when we tries to contest the dunk.
> 
> To your point again, I really just want the W!


Not at the risk of losing Landry for an even longer spell.
Thats the main point i was trying to make. Especially with the Lakers Celtics Hornets Warriors & Suns to come. Also with Bobcats on a 5 game win streak we need to be up for that game. PS: Richardson was POW with TMAC


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry didn't travel with the team to Atlanta.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*



Pasha The Great said:


> did we really give up gerald green, the guy we gave up a 2nd round pick for? all for some 10 day contract.
> 
> ****ing stupid if you ask me.


I think we are brining him back though, and we better. He is not going to play in the playoffs anyway.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I think we are brining him back though, and we better. He is not going to play in the playoffs anyway.


I heard Miami was looking for some SG/SF help with Wade going down and could take a look at Green. Makes sense since they are in the cellar.

Gerald could get alot of PT behind Ricky Davis or they both could be in the game at the same time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

I don't see why we would cut Green just so we could use part of the MLE to re-sign him. He's not coming back


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Harris with Landry hurt*

*Update on Landry*



> Rockets forward Carl Landry went through his second consecutive day working out on the Rockets practice court Friday, and he could test his sore right knee again today to determine if he can return in time to play against the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday.
> 
> "We'll see how he does (today) and how he comes out of that," Rockets trainer Keith Jones said. "We want him to go up and down. He worked out (Friday). We'll see how he feels (today). If he feels good (today), we'll work him out then.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont see us signing Green for next season. I think 14 spots on our roster for next season are already taken up.

Yao-Mutombo(yeah he will be back  )
Scola-Landry-Hayes
Battier-Novak-Harris
McGrady-Head
Alston-Jackson-Brooks-Francis

I love the fact all our SF wont be out of position playing PF either.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Also can anyone find out whether Harris can play in the playoffs?

Did he sign before the specified date?
We already have 2 players unable to play. If Harris cant play in the playoffs with one injury we wouldnt have a 12 man squad to put on the floor.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it's not a matter of when you're signed, but rather when you're waived. If you get waived after certain date (don't remember), you can't get signed for the playoffs roster of any team.


----------

